# boitier externe



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
existe t 'il des boitiers externes accueillant les graveurs cd-rw interne d'ibook G3 ?
(*Sony Modèle N°CRX800E juin 2002*) pour pouvoir sauvegarder les données de mon ibook,
pas envie de le démonter pour changer le graveur interne H.S,
j'ai deux graveurs internes d'iBook dispos mais nus :mouais:
cordialement,
P jj
PS: rien trouvé chez Maccouais...


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2011)

Vu que ton iBook dispose d'une prise FireWire, pourquoi ne pas utiliser un disque externe à cette norme ?
Voir même l'Usb, même si c'est en Usb1, c'est lent, mais les disques d'iBook ne sont pas bien gros&#8230;


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
bien sûr en dernière option j' utiliserai cette option,
mais j'avais bien l'intention de me faire un *petit graveur externe nomade* pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur plusieurs machines qui en sont dépourvues,
donc ce boitier ne dois pas exister,
Patrick  JJ


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai que c'est chiant à démonter, surtout une des vis de l'intérieur.
Mais dans mon souvenir, le problème majeur c'est l'alimentation de ce graveur, il n'y a qu'une seule prise qui regroupe alim+data, non ?
Ou alors, il faudrait peut être démonter le truc pour avoir le graveur sans habillage tu trouveras peut être les deux prises habituelles, ensuite essayer de le coller dans un boitier IDE (ça rentre dans un 3,5 ?) avec façade amovible de manière à ce que le tiroir puisse sortir


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Mars 2011)

Oui, bonne idée:
je verrais ça ce soir chez moi,
il est possible qu'un de mes boitiers pour DD externe soit compatible il suffit que j'en ouvre un ou deux pour faire un controle dès mon retour au domicile 
patrick JJ


----------

